# Paint and finish that is safe for kids



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey LJ's!

I found out a few weeks ago that my wife and I are expecting a child in June. I immediately had a hair-brained idea to build a pull toy…I call it the Duck Train:










Note that the above pic is only half the train…2 more little ducks are in progress.

I would like to paint the duck train…yellow bodies, orange bills, and black wheels. I am needing to know if there is a safe paint out there for kids. I assume that my child will be chewing the heck out of this toy…

Also, after painting with a kid-safe paint, should a follow up with a clear finish coat?

Thanks in advance for your guidance!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I was advised here to use shellac. Made a baby crib.


----------



## JohnnyMeans (Oct 17, 2012)

Any finish available in the U.S. is safe once cured.I would dye stain then use an oil. No peeling or chipping that way.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

realmilkpaint.com

real milk paint can me mouthed, chewed and eaten by kids with no ill effects at all. It's made from casein (basically dried milk). It is EXTREMELY safe if you want to paint the objects. Otherwise, shellac, as already has been said. You've been eating it for years. The food industry uses tons of it.

If you paint with milk paint, don't clear coat it UNLESS you clear coat it with some equally safe (like clear shellac)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

congrat's on the new addition, including the ducks!


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shellac…I had a feeling that was going to be an answer. I knew about its use in food products, so it stands to reason its safe.

I had no clue about milk paint. I'd heard the term thrown around but didn't know what it was! Sounds like the way to go. How durable is the finish with milk paint? I wonder if it would be best to apply shellac over it just for durability?

Don - thanks for the congrats! I'm pretty giddy about it all…ducks included.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've found milk paint to not be as durable as others, so a shellac coat would help. For your application though, I think either way would work.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Latex/acrylic interior wall paint and/or waterborne poly are as safe as anything.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

A second vote for milk paint.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Milk paint would be pretty. Shellac is my go to topping for such things. But I agree, anything is fine once cured.

Congrats on the child…best thing in life!


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

I've read any paint available in north america is safe once cured, if the eat it, it will just pass through their system. Your choice, though i think milk paint is easier to renew if it wears out…not confident about that though


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree that any paint we buy here is okay and safe. Hobby Lobby sells a spray paint that is made for kids toys. I don't like it because it dries slow and is a little more difficult to work with. Like most people I want instant results but I have used it successfully. Look at it. It is near the wood wheel and axle section most of the time. Congratulations on the addition to the family.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Milk paint is actually sacrificial by nature. It will slough with weathering. You can make it FAR more durable by adding NO MORE THAN 10% pure tung oil or real boiled linseed oil. NO MORE THAN 10%. I would only add the oil for furniture or outdoor items to slow the weathering effects outside or make a furniture piece a little better able to withstand a scrubbing. 
For kids' toys it's just not necessary. Milk paint is a flat finish. No shine. You might get it to an eggshell if the piece is sanded very finely, but in general, milk paint is flat flat flat. For that reason the childrens' toys might be more attractive with a shellac overcoat. 
As an artist I've worked with casein paints for over 40 years. So I kinda know how they work.


----------



## CANDL (Sep 18, 2010)

Ducks … Hmm something I have helped my wife make as gifts.

Ours go out UNFINISHED … but we use Yellowheart and Cocobolo … 1 big yellow Momma duck 2 yellow babies and one brown "ugly" duckling. (Maple wheels and axels)

The research we did lead us to believe that these woods were all safe outside the shop. We deal with dust via a dust collection and air filter system … so knock on wood we have had no issues.

I do have concerns though about wood grain direction… Kids chew and pry …. if the can snap off a small beak is it a choking hazard ( I would rather snap a head off then a beak …. harder to swallow the head)

I suggest looking at:

http://www.cpsc.gov/volstd/toys/f963_05102010.pdf.

Ok I am not going all leagaleaze but as an engineer/woodworker if I gave my daughter a toy I made, andg that killed her …. well not sure what I do… fortunately with her in her mid 20s I think I am safe.

The PDF mentions a cord length maximum, and maximum load before failure.

I believe they also discuss a pull test … you pull on a part say the wheel, with 25# of force… if it comes off it must pass the choke test. Our wheels did not fail at 25# so we passed that test but who knew.

We love making toys together, we just want to make sure everybody is smiling for 20 yrs after we are gone.

Regards and Congrats!
Carl
PS
No amount of careful planning compensates for poor parenting …. if the kid chews the duck into a spear and stabs their brother what can we do. If a toy gets "frayed" get rid of it.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

I sent a lot of time applying shellac to a table I made for my kids. Maybe its just my skill level with shellac but it took me longer to do the finish than to make the damn table. If I had to do it again I would have used oil and wax. I have no experience with milk paint but that sounds like a good option.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

N-thing shellac, although I've been convinced that when a modern polyurethane cures it's food safe. For food finishes I usually use walnut oil; I've no idea how that interacts with food allergies, but my sweety is fairly sensitive to walnuts whole and uses wood utensils and bowls finished with walnut oil all the time without incident.

And I've actually been tempted to drop out the $80 for the ASTM standard on toys that the CPSC uses. I've convinced myself that I don't need third party testing if I'm donating toys, but it does seem like following those guidelines wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have many things to say guys, but I'm short on time, I will add more comments tomorrow. However, just cause iKm excited, I need to mention that today we saw the doc and found 2 little "ducklings" in my wife…so double the finish mixture!

More to come tomorrow morn - thanks for all the great responses!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, twins! Very cool, Jason. Double the pleasure…Double the fun!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, thats great Jason, Congrats! You are going to have your hands full!


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

AHahahaha… that's AWESOME and congrats to you and your wife!


----------

